# Sr9009 Benefits And Side Effects?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Has anybody used this without any bad sides? 
SR9009 sounds good for endurance & recovery.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

It's bullshit. Don't waste your money


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Uptonogood said:


> It's bullshit. Don't waste your money


What is great for more endurance & oxygen uptake. 
Can’t get EPO.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

milzy said:


> What is great for more endurance & oxygen uptake.
> Can’t get EPO.


Cardarine is hands down the best endurance PED I've tried. I went from a 5k runner to marathon runner in under a year cycling cardarine

EQ or low dose anadrol will raise RBC which means more oxygen transport


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Uptonogood said:


> Cardarine is hands down the best endurance PED I've tried. I went from a 5k runner to marathon runner in under a year cycling cardarine
> 
> EQ or low dose anadrol will raise RBC which means more oxygen transport


I’ve heard that stuff Cardarine can give you cancer though.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

milzy said:


> I’ve heard that stuff Cardarine can give you cancer though.


In study's in rats it was found to promote liver cancer when the rats were exposed to dosages that would equate to around 60mg per day in a human (average dose is 10-20mg per day) for a prolonged period (usually we cycle for 12 weeks). Also the tests were in lab rats which are genetically disposed to cancers. In short like all PEDs it isn't risk free, but at the same time balance of risk is too great if used sensibly. 

You were asking about s23 earlier which is a way more hazardous compound that cardarine!


----------



## MP22 (Oct 14, 2018)

milzy said:


> Has anybody used this without any bad sides?
> SR9009 sounds good for endurance & recovery.


I bought some from two different companies (science.bio and receptor chem) and never felt anything.

Left it under the tongue for 3 minutes (it burns) and still nothing.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

MP22 said:


> I bought some from two different companies (science.bio and receptor chem) and never felt anything.
> 
> Left it under the tongue for 3 minutes (it burns) and still nothing.


That's because it has next 0 oral availability - needs to be pinned to actually do anything 😂


----------



## MP22 (Oct 14, 2018)

Right but there's a whole bunch of people on Reddit that swore it worked! so I went for it


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

MP22 said:


> Right but there's a whole bunch of people on Reddit that swore it worked! so I went for it


Yes but they tend to be the types who when they take a pill massively improve diet and increase training frequency/intensity/volume/add cardio - that's where they are getting results from. Even the guy who invented it has publicly stated it's a waste of time taken orally


----------

